# How do you fix scratches on a saddle??



## ARTEMISBLOSSOM (Apr 3, 2011)

Yesterday I scratched the heck out of one side of my beautiful Circle Y saddle with a piece of metal as I was putting it away. The scratches are not deep but it took the color off the saddle in those places. Is there anyway to fix this? The saddle is a dark brown color maybe chocolate or dark oil I am not sure what the name of the color is.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

You can go over it with some neatsfoot oil. That will recolor the scratch, but you're not going to be able to get rid of it completely. Since you've scarred the leather, that scratch will stay there. Darkening it down will make it less noticeable.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Yepper, what SR said.

Condition the leather and they will probably be less noticeable.


----------



## ARTEMISBLOSSOM (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks I will try that. I guess I was hoping there would be some kind of leather paint or dye i could get to cover it up


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Nope, leather is dried skin. Once you scratch it, there's no way to make the scratches go away.

I have a scratch on the pommel of my Stubben. It's barely noticeable, but it's there.


----------

